# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - JavaScript >  Persist Input Control Values In Bootstrap-Table On Paging, Filtering And Searching

## KGComputers

Team,

Here's a post How To Persist Input Control Values In Bootstrap-Table On Paging, Filtering And Searching In ASP.NET MVC that preserves input control values during pagination, filtering and searching a Bootstrap-Table.

The solution is to call the updateRow method of the Bootstrap-Table once an input control's value is changed. Note that this is applies to columns with data-formatter attributes.

Regards,

KGC

----------

